# New Tiel owner, help?



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I got a tiel spontaneously without thinking of doing more research on it, now I have a bird that the store personnel hadn't spent much time with, and it screeches and bites when I try to take it out of the cage, not sure how to overcome this obstacle. 

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. Treats, toys, anything I should know about how to get this young tiel to warm up to me?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome 
Pics is a must lol Here is a trust exercise which i found very helpful http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q
I got results in minutes lol


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, I'll order some millet in right away and get a clicker, I do love this bird, and I will endeavor to get pics of him asap for everyone to see, ya know!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

A pen will work also the ones with the click lol Thats what i used a pen to begin with then i got a clicker which i got from ebay at low price aswell


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I got a cheap dog training clicker from a dollar store - it's the same thing. How long have you had your cockatiel for?


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

about 3 days now, he seems pretty comfortable with his new surroundings already, he eat, drinks and makes his nice whistling sounds often now.

The only thing he doesn't seem to like is when I leave the room, then he'll screech.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds normal. Can take weeks for some birds. Just be patient. Drop treats in his food bowl everytime u walk past, sit and read to him (sounds silly but the constant sous if your voice in such close quarters allows him to realise ur not a threat) when u feel he is more comfortable put Ur Hand in and try an hand feed him. If he backs off leave his cage and try again soon. Once he's eaten outta Ur hand then get him to step up. Do this by placing your finger under his chest and press gently and say up. Once he's on you've done it. Like I say it takes some time and ideally with a new birdthats not human tame u really should leave him be for about a week just to get used to his new home. Good luck and remember:

You will NEVER get anywhere with tiels by pushing them. Let the bird set the pace. If it looks like he is uncomfortable with Ur advances then back off. Also don't react to bites. They rarely hurt a lot, just a pinch really, but any reaction is a good reaction in the eyes of a bird so don't reinforce biting behaviours. Sit out the bite then pull away once the tantrum is over. I no it's difficult but cones easily with practice. Good luck


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

*Thanks, ya know!*

Thank you, all of you, I started putting some millet seed with a drop of honey in his dish, I make sure he sees me doing that. Now he doesn't run as much as he used to, he still moves away but its an improvement from the frantic movements he made before, I ordered in some millet sprays to help build trust between us.

Thanks all of you for the helpful advice and videos. I do have pictures of my little Elgee, but those will have to wait just a bit till I can get this old camera to upload onto my computer haha.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

He doesn't hardly move away at all now, now he just bites, waiting for those millet sprays to get here so I can start the trust exercises with him. But other then that he's ready, ya know!


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

That's good. Keep it up. The more trust u build up in this "vulnerable" stage the stronger the bond will be  let us know when he is stepping up


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, millet spray came in today, and Elgee just isn't used to the stuff so I went ahead and left one in his cage for him to get used to for today. I'm doing that cause he moved away from it the moment he saw it entering the cage.

Decided to let him have a bit of it and then take it back out, and then put it back in after a bit.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Go ahead and let him eat a whole spray so he has a chance to get really addicted to it.  Then use the rest for training rewards!


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I see whats really wrong here lol, I was over eager and forgot that they hadn't had time to get him hand fed, he's not used to the hands. I was so exited and eager that I rushed things lol. 

I've started the process if leaving my hand in the entrance to his cage for a bit with a millet spray in my hand to get him used to my hands and start him on being hand fed.


----------

